# fun question



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Jul 20, 2004)

Alright, this is my last book question for a while... i think...

What 5 books (other than the Bible and Calvins Institues) would you want to have if you were stranded on an island for the next 5 years?


----------



## Learner (Jul 20, 2004)

Trinity Hymns

Romans by Robert Haldane

Met.Tab Pulpit of C.H.Spurgeon of any year

The Holy Spirit by A.W.Pink

Knowing God by J.I.packer


----------



## yeutter (Jul 20, 2004)

1. John Owens Commentary on Hebrews. Does John Owens commentary on Hebrews count as one book?

2. Cause of God and Truth by Gill

3. Book of Common Prayer [1928 or before]

4. Martin Luthers Commentary on Galations


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 20, 2004)

Schaff's church history (I could bind all the volumes together, so that they only count as one book)
A complete works of Shakespeare
The Trinity Hymnal
A Greek instruction book
A Greek NT

Can I also take my photo album?


----------



## Scot (Jul 20, 2004)

The Valley of Vision

Works of Jonathan Edwards Vol. 1

Works of Jonathan Edwards Vol. 2

Matthew Henry's Commentary

The Art of Expressing the Human Body - Bruce Lee (so I can stay in shape and fight off any hostile natives!)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 20, 2004)

John Macarthur's The Gospel According to Jesus
Roy Hession's The Calvary Road
Joh Macarthur's Hard to believe

The rest...I am not certain. Leaves me space to post later.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 20, 2004)

- The Illiad

- Matthew Henry's Commentary on the whole Bible (ONE BOOK, several volumes though)

- Philip Schaff's Church History

- Trinity Hymnal

- The Conquest of Gaul by Julius Caesar


----------



## re4med4ever (Jul 20, 2004)

Holiness by J.C. Ryle. I love this book. I read from it practically everyday.
The Art of Divine Contentment by Thomas Watson. If I were stranded on an island I would need to be often reminded "in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content."
The Attributes of God by A.W. Pink
Knowing God by J.I. Packer
Churchill A Life by Martin Gilbert. I keep starting this book, but never have the time to really get into it, so I guess if I were stranded for five years I'd finally finish it.


----------



## Craig (Jul 20, 2004)

A Plain Account of Christian Perfection, By John Wesley
Charles Finney's Systematic Theology
Anything by Tony Campolo
Dude,Where's My Country? By Michael Moore
The Last Days According to Jack Van Impe


----------



## DanielC (Jul 21, 2004)

Trinity Hymnal
Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress
Bunyan's The Holy War
Robert Shaw's Exposition of the WCF
Owen's Works Vol. 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2004)

1. The Westminster Standards
2. A Latin grammar and helps
3. Greek New Testament and lexicon
4. Trinity Hymnal
5. City of God will parallel Latin columns


PS: Craig, was that last post a joke?


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:a514d8d590="Craig"]A Plain Account of Christian Perfection, By John Wesley
Charles Finney's Systematic Theology
Anything by Tony Campolo
Dude,Where's My Country? By Michael Moore
The Last Days According to Jack Van Impe[/quote:a514d8d590]
I sure hope that this is supposed to be funny...beacuse it is!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:fb2f5d7359="Craig"]A Plain Account of Christian Perfection, By John Wesley
Charles Finney's Systematic Theology
Anything by Tony Campolo
Dude,Where's My Country? By Michael Moore
The Last Days According to Jack Van Impe[/quote:fb2f5d7359]Craig, don't you think there will be enough firestarter on the island already?!


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 21, 2004)

The Trinity Psalter

The Westminster Standards

Strong's Concordance

John Owen Collected Works: Vol 9 Sermons To The Church

John Owen Collected Works Vol 10 The Death Of Christ


----------



## Craig (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:8d324df9ab]Oh, so you're gonna take the books to burn them? Good idea![/quote:8d324df9ab]
Finally! Someone who got it....no, wait, sorry Josh. I was just being goofy.

Five books I'd REALLY want with me:

The Parables of Jesus, By James Boice
On Knowing Christ, sermons preached by Jonathan Edwards
Trinity Psalter (hey, it sort of like having the psalms only words were changed or rearranged to be sung!)

Finally...after enjoying my little vacation, I'd have these 2 books:
How to build a boat...MacGyver style! (Preferably, by MacGyver himself)
How to Sail that boat MacGyver Helped You Build, By Captain Ahab


----------

